
Personally Identifiable with Less Than 5 Questions - lgats
https://inti.io/oilsjtanalytica/fake_test.php
======
baud147258
It's an april fool.

See [https://inti.io/oilsjtanalytica](https://inti.io/oilsjtanalytica)

------
huntermeyer
Didn't guess me. In fact, the two times I took the quiz it returned an empty
string for its final guess.

------
xkcd-sucks
>Share if you want me to guess your friends name! ;-)|

>Share on Facebook

clever...

------
IceyEC
Or 15 ;-)

